# homelite z3300 gas tank conversion



## hoosierdoc (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, I am using this engine in a boat. The gas tank is molded into the plastic housing. Is there a plastic tube that comes off it that I can attach to a remote tank? I won't be able to refill the engine when mounted in the boat given the current configuration. Plus, it will let me cut away a lot more of the housing if I can get this out.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

maybe, depends what kind of engine it is horizontal or vertical... and if it uses a carb that screws in to the tank probably not


----------



## hoosierdoc (Mar 31, 2007)

the piston seems to move vertical compared to the direction of the bar, not sure what that makes it. Not sure about the carb. Any idea how to check?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

horixontal usually move up down, vertical side to side. if you want to place the tank somewhere else its gotta take some work. its gonna get hard work to start if placed too much away. and if you have a float type carb its not gonna flip over


----------

